# Eyes?



## sleepyheadkh (Sep 14, 2014)

Is it just me, or is there something abnormal with this puppy's eyes?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

No? His eyes look perfectly fine.


----------



## sleepyheadkh (Sep 14, 2014)

The quality of the pictures turned horrible after the upload. One eye seems to be a lazy eye. Maybe it's just the angle.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

How old is the pup? Sometimes when they're really young I think the ocular muscles aren't quite at full strength yet and the pups can look a bit odd eyed at times. Where did you get the pup from?


----------



## sleepyheadkh (Sep 14, 2014)

5 weeks this week. The breeder claims no health problems (no Heath guarantee tho). I bet you are right about the ocular muscles.


----------



## sleepyheadkh (Sep 14, 2014)

A local breeder that just started breeding last year here in Arkansas.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Do you have this puppy at home now at 5 weeks of age?


----------



## sleepyheadkh (Sep 14, 2014)

No. I won't be picking the puppy up until 8 weeks or 9. Just have the photos.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Ahhhh k very good. The eyes look normal to me.


----------

